# Scheduled vs. Free feeding - Feedback, pls!



## Shelynpink (Dec 9, 2012)

My girls Maxine and Mia are almost 4 mos old. I started out with trying to keep a feeding schedule, as recommended by a couple Chi websites and, of course, the pet store. However, it quickly turned to free feeding, as they just weren't cooperating with the scheduling! I was concerned with the hypoglycemia threat as well....They have sort of fallen into their own schedule, which is 2-3x per day, and they never finish all the food I put out, which I still measure out to stay within the age recommendations for their size/weight/age. From everything I've read, Chihuahuas are NOT schedule eaters! Even the history suggests that because of their small size, they were unable to effectively hunt, so were natural scavengers, thus indicating they are not prone to a set eating schedule. That being said, a dog can certainly be trained to do things a certain way....my dilemma is that I worry about their health down the road, as adults. Am I doing them a disservice by not insisting on a set feeding schedule? Thanks for any input, shared experience, etc.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

In my opinion, you have to do what works best for your family. I feed 2x a day... I also have 3 dogs and 2 cats that would constantly be in each others' food if I didn't schedule feeding. As to health -- I have seen free fed dogs who were very good self regulators and were the perfect healthy weight. I have also seen scheduled feeders who were severely overweight. I do think that having a scheduled feeding makes it easier to know when one of your dogs goes off food, and which one.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

It depends on the dog and your lifestyle. I personally feed 2x a day on a schedule. I like that Toby's poos are predictable and I think the routine is good for him- it provides his with stability that I think he needs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I feed twice a day. I think Douglas would eat himself into a coma otherwise.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I feed twice a day. When we first got Jaxx I was free feeding but he was going out so often because he was nibbling all day.
I also think that Jaxx does better with a routine.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I feed Ike 3 times a day, I measure in a cup what he is suppose to have in a day and divide it between 2 feedings and the rest is in my pocket used as treats when he goes potty outside or on the wee pad. I have never seen a dog eat as fast as he does, like he is starving. My pug eats once a day and has treats, I have to take Ike out on the porch for his evening feeding as she (pug)would feel slighted. As long as they are getting the amount they should a day, give or take a little, it all depends on the dog what he will eat at one sitting. Ike would eat it all at one time.

I can't wait till he is old enough for just 2 feedings as he poo's to many times a day.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

You have to do what is best for your dogs- but I have only seen problem after problem from people free feeding. A lot of dogs will become overweight, but then some will become underweight because they are not eating enough. I think it is because the food is there all the time they never feel the need to eat because they always know it is there. On top of that it is hard to figure out how much they are eating, who is eating what and it would take longer to see what dog in the household is not eating. I also think the obesity thing often happens because with free feeding you have no real feedback about their hunger so you may be inclined to give them too many other treats. You might never notice they are eating less dinner because of the amount of treats you are giving. And as Toby's mom said house-training while free feeding must be a nightmare.

That said- once in a blue moon there is a dog that does well on it. If your little ones are doing well and are keeping up a good weight and you are not having any houstraining issues feel free to stick with it! Just make sure to watch their weight as they mature and slow down a little bit. It seems like it is 1-2 years old that dogs start pudging out. I think the thing with scavenging naturally is that it is a lot of hard work. Just like hunting is. So when wild animals are out scavenging they eat everything they come across because they wont know when another meal will show up. I sort of understand what you are saying but also I think it is important to see that scavenging is not like having food just sitting in front of you all the time. That logic could also be used with bigger dogs- wolves don't take down deer on a schedule, they do it when opportunity strikes and then eat all they can because they don't have any idea when the next successful hunt is going to be.

That I am sure sounded like a lot of "don't free feed" but really what I am saying is just watch out for them and I am sure you will be fine. If it is working for you don't try to fix something that isn't broken!


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

When young we free feed them, when 4 months on we feed 2 to 3 times a day, Muffin gets 3 meals a day, our ol gal Luna Boston Terrier has food down all the time but shes a midnight grazer, she preffers food after midnight.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Doesn't that make her turn into a Gremlin?!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie is free fed, mainly because if her stomach is empty, she throws up bile and is ill all day. However, instead of just filling up her bowl whenever some is eaten, her food is given typically twice a day and we know exactly how much she's consuming. She is great at self-regulating, but that's definitely not true for all dogs. She was free fed as a puppy as well, during house training and we had no issues. You just need to find what works for both you and your dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Doesn't that make her turn into a Gremlin?!


Hahaha terrifying! I still haven't seen those movies because I was terrified of even the ads when I was little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I think that if my girl would bathroom outside I would have a schedule, that way you know the time they go. However we use the pads for this, so we dont have to "predict". I have her bowl out with her food in it (dry) and she eats whenever she wants, "grazes" as above mama mentioned that her Luna does. 

I put out a certain amount and at the end of the day I pick it up. Her weight is fine. I really cant say she likes her food but when she gets hungry she goes over and crunches. She usually does this more at 6pm, on her own. Works for us.


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

I free feed (leave Ziwi Peak down at all times) but I also feed a home prepared diet 2x daily but only because I started feeding a home prepared diet for the chis. I have always free fed my dogs and have never had an issue. I have had all kinds of breeds. I have never had an overweight dog. I feel they aren't as food fixated when they never have to get hungry. That said, my dogs have always lived on acreage and have led very active lives. 

One exception to the active lifestyle are the 6 chihuahua mixes i recently rescued (dumped family by a fast travelled road in the middle of nowhere). I have 6 female chi mixes living in kennels and getting out for 2 short walks a day. This is the best I can do until I find them homes or willing fosters.  But they are free fed a quality kibble. Not one is overweight or had a single problem. You would think these dogs would gulp food as they had been starved. But each one is a perfect body weight, even the chi/doxie mix! 

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## HazardSports (Jan 12, 2013)

I free feed Poochino because my schedule is too unpredictable to have set feeding times. It wouldn't be healthy or humane for me to make the kid wait. He is 4 yrs old and his weight has been stable until he started his Seizure medication. We were warned that a bump in weight would occur. Would've tried to offset that by increasing exercise but he has Patellar Luxation. So we get his heart rate up by getting him to battle his toys.

Bottom line is, what's best for your chi is the right thing to do. If what's best causes other complications then you have to address those secondary issues additionally.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I schedule feed. When I free fed, my guys were too thin. We also ran into a few hypo spells with free feeding. I find schedule feeding works great for us.


----------



## Sophie-Joey (Jan 18, 2013)

I free fed my 2 chihuahuas for the last 5 years. They are slow eaters and it allowed myself flexibility to be away and not worry being home to feed the dogs. Both were of a good weight. 4 months ago a Standard Poodle joined our family. He is very food driven so I cannot leave the chi's food out and had to figure out a schedule to feed each so each can eat their own food and not grab another's. The poodle's food is in a raised dish so the chi's can't get to it. I feed the chihuahuas at the same time while i stand ready to grab the poodle when he's done to direct him to his cage. As long as I say "Sophie & Joey have to finish eating" he's quiet. It took me a while to figure this process out. It works! I'm retired now, but if I were working away from my home, this would be a time consuming process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I free feed. I started doing that when Rolo was a puppy, I read somewhere that Chi's should have food available at all times due to their blood sugar issues and its just sort of stuck. I put fresh food down every morning, sometimes Rolo will eat the whole lot during the day, sometimes not. If he does finish it all I put another small amount down in case he gets the munchies overnight! Any that doesn't get eaten is thrown the next morning. Obviously in the summer I will probably put less down more often due to hot weather/flies etc. seems to suit him rather than set meal times. You just have to judge the amount or you can end up throwing a lot away but I'd rather he had too much available than not enough. He's not greedy, he seems to just eat what he wants, my last dog (not a chi) had set meal times as she would literally keep eating until she was sick!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## So_many_chis (Sep 1, 2012)

I feed twice daily and with 5 dogs it's tricky to get all of their food served at the same time. We've got the hang of it now and the dogs know their spots - and they've stopped trying to get each others. I'd love to free feed but I have couple of very greedy ones who would just gorge and not stop.

My brother has 2 chis and free feeds. The don't over eat and self regulate - bliss! x


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

I put out Moose's portion in the AM and he may or may not eat all of it. Then at supper time I put out his second portion. Sometimes he eats it all and sometimes not. He pees and poos on a regular schedule and it seems to be working. 

I don't know if that's free feeding or not?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I feed my adults 3 times a day & puppies ( and Kirby ) 4 times a day!


----------

